# blood show at 38 weeks pregnant



## mmkhwanazi

I need help!

Today I woke up to pee n when I whiped this bright red blood showed. It was a few spots. I put on a pad bt its clean. My baby is still moving. What's happening?


----------



## lovehearts

I would ring the hospital and tell them, they will prob ask you to go in, this happened to me and I went in to be monitored. Everything was fine, just start of labour. Xx


----------



## babyhopes2010

tbh if babies moving dont worry,hospital wont be intrested. i had show at 38 weeks and i went overdue and had to be induced xx


----------



## maratobe

ring to get checked hun, i bled at 37 weeks and my placenta had ruptured and detached, bub was still moving but we almost lost her, had an emergency c-section and 2 hours later we had her out.... it could very well be your bloody show and the start of labour but depends on how much blood. better to be safe then sorry 
xx


----------



## gretavon

You are in labor or about to be 38 weeks is considered full term my son was born at 38 weeks


----------

